# NIS: hosts.byname only accessible to root

## Fran

I continue to play with my nis server. I want to export the hosts list to the clients, so I modified /var/yp/Makefile to include hosts. In the client I can see the hosts if I am root, which means that everything is working as expected:

```
quad04 # ypwhich -m

hosts.byaddr server

hosts.byname server

shadow.byname server

group.bygid server

group.byname server

passwd.byname server

ypservers server

passwd.byuid server

quad04 # ypcat hosts

<ip1>   client1

<ip2>   client2

<ip3>   client3
```

but if I am a user I get:

```
franjva@quad04 ~ $ ypwhich -m

hosts.byaddr server

Can't find master for map hosts.byname. Reason: No such map in server's domain

Can't find master for map shadow.byname. Reason: No such map in server's domain

group.bygid server

group.byname server

passwd.byname server

ypservers server

passwd.byuid server

franjva@quad04 ~ $ ypcat hosts

No such map hosts.byname. Reason: No such map in server's domain

franjva@quad04 ~ $ 

```

I understand shadow.byname not being visible to the normal users, that's great. However, hosts.byname not being visible doesn't make sense. I WANT the user to be able to use the names, obviously.

So, anyone knows where the visibility for the different maps is configured?

----------

## Fran

Bump? After 9 months I still don't know how to make the hosts from NIS visible to users.

----------

